# Lots of effort; little reward



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Three trips ONE BITE, one catfish. September 28th. I finally got out in my boat and launch from Schmidt’s ramp. I had the boat in the water by 08:30. I tried 4 different spots had only one bite at the second spot. A small flat head catfish 23 inches and 5pounds swallowed a chunk of thawed Shad. No action at all at the other spots so called it a day at 12:30. The upriver wind and lack of current did cause me problems keeping the rods facing down river.

Sept 30: I was fishing my second catfish tournament in 11 years. This was local club that had 13 boats entered for the event. I did learn a lot about drift fishing that day. We did not catch anything. We learned at the weigh in a number of other boats were also skunked as well. I was worn out by the time I got home; I am just not used to fishing from 8 a.m. till 3 p.m.

Oct 2nd. I went bank fishing with my brother from 8:30 till 12:30. We had thawed skipjack, Gizzard Shad and different season chicken breast for bait. Wonderful sunny day, river was in great shape. We had just four light taps but no bites for our efforts. So we packed it in at 12:30 and headed back home. Seems the fishing gods are still against me just can NOT get any action very depressing. I am just not sure where to take my boat to wet a line.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I would read the book "Rod Bending Catfish"..........Sorry I couldn't resist. I'm not a cat fisher so I can't help...


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

My whole summer has been about that same. From bank or boat, day or night, from the Byrd to the Big Sandy,, one here and there but nothing of any size. Have caught more bass than cats. 

Something is up but I don't know what. All the early high water maybe??


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

I've been fishing a few times this summer and have done surprisingly well. I would maybe try picking your days better or try some night fishing. There are some days I refuse to go fishing cause, I just know better. Pay attention to the barometer and what its doing in the past 12 to 24 hours. I do best if its stable or falling. I don't waste my time if its anywhere near 30.10 or above. I have caught fish with higher barometer but a lot less. I never go fishing without at least looking at both websites. http://w1.weather.gov/obhistory/KLUK.html Use this link to track your barometer. I always try to plan my trips using this weather map also.







http://www.intellicast.com/National/Surface/Current.aspx My observation is today or tonight would be a good time to go fishing. Also id try to get on the water earlier. Try to be set up when the sun is coming up. You're wasting the best part of the morning in my opinion. Its all about increasing your odds per trip. Look at the sky in the background of this pic, sorta looks like today eh? This one was caught on cut drum. I took a bunch of pics and released her. she was 62# and resides in the R.C. Byrd pool.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

"There are some days I refuse to go fishing"

Refuse to go fishing? Burn the heretic!! LOL!!

Nice beast, I am suitably jealous.


----------

